# Pompano Sunday



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Caught this bugger in between catching good waves with cool friends. East of Portifino, Sand Fleas everywhere.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

So they do exsist


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice. I'll be pomping tomorrow


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice to have some fun surfing, then a bonus of a pomp...Great job.


----------

